# Lindsey Lohan



## Maggie3fan (Mar 17, 2022)

Lindsey Lohan and Charlie Sheen are my senior breeding pair. Lindsey is a very interesting bird and even tho caged, she gets into so much trouble...she likes to chew so I buy her chewables and let her at'em...this looked like a loose ball of twine, somehow she got it all wrapped around her...so I'm kinda laughing at her, taking pictures and trying to unwrap her. 


It doesn't look like much...


so I tried to catch her...she is not hand tame, so she's trying to get away, and it turned into a big mess, and I thought she had broken her wing...turned out to be a hurt wing is all...damn bird


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2022)

Hmmm, a lot of animals at your place misbehaves. I feel like I'm getting a peek into your younger days and your animal kids are taking after their momma.
BAHAHAHA


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2022)

Lindsey must be part sulcata. They do get wrapped up in the strangest things!


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 18, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> It doesn't look like much...


Either does Lindsey..............ohhhh, you are talking about the BIRD, sorry, nevermind.

Wisdom from W, volumes in a single sentence!

Just having a little fun with you Maggie.....cool birds but too noisy for me. I don't like any pet that competes with me for sound supremacy! LOL


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 18, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Either does Lindsey..............ohhhh, you are talking about the BIRD, sorry, nevermind.
> 
> Wisdom from W, volumes in a single sentence!
> 
> Just having a little fun with you Maggie.....cool birds but too noisy for me. I don't like any pet that competes with me for sound supremacy! LOL


Oh holy cats I have 14 parakeets noisy...really? I had no idea they were so noisy until I got hearing aids...wow!!!


----------

